# Hinterbau RM Slayer 2003



## schnepp (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen!  Bin drauf und dran einen Slayer '03 Rahmen zu kaufen. Hab irgendwo aufgeschnappt, daß am Hinterbau durch eine Bohrung eine Bruchgefahr besteht. *Wer kann mir dazu mehr sagen*? Hängt vielleicht auch mit dem Fahrergewicht und Fahrstil zusammen: bin 78 kg und fahre wild aber springe nicht jede Kante runter....besteht da ein Risiko?

'nen schönen Tag wünsch ich euch....


----------



## Ronja (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo, schnepp, ob ein Risiko besteht kann ich Dir nicht aus eigener Anschauung sagen, weil bei meinem Slayer daselbe Loch ist und es noch nicht gebrochen ist. RM ist aber kulant in der Hinsicht und tauscht die Schwinge auf Wunsch aus, auch ohne daß es gebrochen ist. Es hat dann aber den 2004-er Lack, der nicht identisch ist mit dem vom vorigen Jahr. Mir ist das aber soweit egal und ich werde vor der Alpentour umrüsten. Vieleicht ist es sinnvoll, daß der Erstbesitzer das noch mit dem Händler klärt, wo er es gekauft hat. Gruß Ronja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (2. Juli 2004)

ist aus meiner Sicht ein klarer Konstruktionsfehler!. Kurz vor dem Hauptlager (rechts/links) ist auf jeder Seite eine Bohrung (ca. 8mm) . Bei meinem Slayer ist die Strebe gebrochen (bevor ich das Teil austauschen konnte). Bei 80kg und auch "gesitteter" Fahrweise sag ich mal, dass die Schwinge mit der Bohrung definitiv ausgetauscht werden muss....

Aber, der Aufwand ist es wert!!


----------



## schnepp (2. Juli 2004)

Danke für die raschen Antworten!
hmmm...bin jetzt ehrlich gesagt ein bischen skeptisch geworden. Was kostet denn der Umtausch des Hinterbaus? Wie lange dauert die Lieferung + Einbau (ca.)?

danke


----------



## Ronja (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo schnepp, die Lieferung hat bei mir etwa 14 Tage gedauert, bezahlen mußte ich nichts, Einbau mache ich selbst, sollte in einer Stunde etwa über die Bühne gehen, zur Not auch in zwei. Gruß Ronja, ist jedenfalls keine große Sache.


----------



## [email protected] (3. Juli 2004)

Dito wie Ronja


----------



## [email protected] (3. Juli 2004)

Sorry noch vergessen. Du brauchst einen Händler der das macht. Der Umtausch kann nur mit Rechnung (wahrscheinlich Erstbesitz) und eben über den Händler gemacht werden. Ich habe, da mein Händler wo ich den Rahmen her hatte weit weg war, versucht direkt das abzuwickeln, was aber abgelehnt wurde....


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. Juli 2004)

UNBEDINGT TAUSCHEN.
Habe kurz nach dem Bruch bei Bikeaction angerufen und habe mich sehr überheblich abwimmeln lassen müssen. Such Dir einen gescheiten Händler und klär alles über diesen!!

Übrigens. Der Sturz fand auf einem Trail bei ca. 40 km/h statt. Wäre er nur einen Moment später passiert, hätte ich mit dem Kopf am Baum gehangen.   Ich fands net witzig.


----------



## krankedbiker (5. Juli 2004)

Ich versteh das nicht!

warum brechen die Rockys reihenweise? Ich finde leider meine Digicam gerade nicht. Ich hab auch noch ne gebrochene Slayer-Schwinge (schon die neue Ausgetauschte) und mein broken Grind im Keller. Von denen die hier außem Forum Rocky Mountain fahren hat bestimmt jeder 4. schon nen Rahmen geschrottet. Die meiste davon brechen an der Kettenstrebe. Und ich frage mich schon seit Jahren warum da nichts getan wird. Warum sind die Kettenstreben so dünn??????? Warum gibt es nur so kurze Garantiezeit?Warum stellen sich die Bikeaction Leute so an wenn was bricht? Normalerweise müsste es dann sofort einen neuen Rahmen geben der innerhalb 3 Tage geliefert wird. Ich dachte immer es sei Zufall das mir und meinem Nachbarn die Kettenstrebe gerochen ist, aber jetzt stelle ich ja fest das das Reihenweise passiert. für mich ist das ein klarer Konstruktionsfehler! 

Ich kene keinen Hersteller der so für die Stabilität der Rahmen wirbt wie Rocky Mountain. Ich kenne ebenfalls keinen Hersteller bei dem soviel bricht wie bei Rocky Mountain.

Das ist ja auch nicht gerade ungefährlich wenn so ein Rahmen plötzlich bricht. Mich würde echt interessieren wie das mit den FroRidern ist. Bekommen die jede Woche 2 neue Rahmen zur vorsorge? 


Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt was ich darauf für Antworten bekomme.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Juli 2004)

krankedbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt was ich darauf für Antworten bekomme.



Ich auch.  
Mir wurde am Anfang versichert, das dies ein Ausnahmefall war mit der Schwinge. Ein Kumpel hat dann allerdings in Us-Foren dieses Problem des öfteren gefunden. 
Leider ist die Bikebranche nicht so Populär wie die Autobranche. Wenn da bei 4 Autos eine Achse bricht, nur als Beispiel, gibt es eine Rückrufaktion. So etwas können die sich nicht leisten. Umsatzeinbußen wären vorprogrammiert.

Ich bin zufrieden mit dem Switch obwohl ich auch schon Kritik üben könnte.


----------



## schnepp (5. Juli 2004)

...nachdem ich gerade in anderen Foren dasselbe Zeug gelesen habe über Brüche an der Schwinge, is mir das Geld wirklich zu schade für den Rahmen. Ist das Problem denn endlich beim '04 Modell behoben oder kümmert es RM immer noch nicht? Haben die Angst wegen ein paar Gramm Mehrgewicht? Vielleicht darf die 3 Kilo-Marke ja nicht überschritten werden.....
Werde mich also nach was anderem umschauen. Wer kann mir denn einen ähnlichen Rahmen empfehlen, der den Spagat zwischen "Leichtbau" und 12-13 cm Federweg schafft? Ich weiss da gibt es viele, aber lasst mal hören!

bis denn....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (5. Juli 2004)

@Steppenwolf-RM Is Ja übel auf Pic2 (gute Besserung, falls noch nicht verheilt  ) 

...Pic1 is identisch mit meinen Bildern...Die 2004er Modelle haben ja jetzt auch die Schwinge wie die "umgetauschten". Bei meinem Instinct 99 ist mir ebenfalls die Kettenstrebe gebrochen..

Was mich wirklich nervt, ist wirklich diese "arroganz" Ich habe -nachdem ich fragte, ob das auch direkt geht- ja die Antwort bekommen " NÖ...."

Daraufhin habe ich nur zurück gemailt, dass ich es schon etwas komisch finde, dass trotz dieser Fehlkonstruktion kein" Rückruf" oder zumindest eine sehr kulante Regelung für den Kunden gefunden wird. Keine Antwort bisher.. 

@Steppenwolf-RM Wäre da nicht Schadenersatz fällig!!  ... RM muss es einfach zu gut gehen...   

Man erwartet halt irgendwie mehr Service bei diesen Preisen...oder


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Juli 2004)

@ [email protected]

Also das war im Sommer des letzten Jahres. Da hatte ich das Bike ca. 3 Monate.
Ich hab , so glaube ich, schon mal geschrieben das es wichtiger ist einen guten Händler zu haben als einen guten Draht zu Bike Action. Mein Händler hat mir ca. 3 Stunden nach dem Sturz schon eine neue Schwinge verbaut. Hat halt eine aus einem anderen ausgebaut.   
Arbeitszeit, weil oben angesprochen, max.5 min.
Nach 3 Wochen hab ich dann die ohne Bohrung bekommen.

Ein Kumpel, Anwalt,  meinte auch ich sollte Rocky verklagen. Es würde zwar lange dauern aber ich hätte gute chancen. Das war mir aber doch zu blöd. Ich will halt biken und mit sonstigen Reklas hat man eh schon zu viel am Hals.

Und mit der Absurden Geschichte warum das Loch drin ist will ich hier niemanden langweilen. Ich sag nur: Nepper , Schlepper Bauernfänger


----------



## [email protected] (5. Juli 2004)

@Steppenwolf-RM...klar kann ich schon verstehen (dazu kommt noch "Recht haben und recht bekommen sind 2 paar Stiefel" ) 

Meist klappt es ja auch mit wenn man den Kunden mit "...das ist der erste Schaden den wir bisher reinbekommen haben..." abspeist  

Da fällt mir die Geschichte ein von einem großen Autohersteller aus USA...wo sonst  . Da is wohl ne Frau bei einem Unfall mit Ihrem 20 JAhre!!! alten Auto mit schweren Verbrennungen nur knapp mit dem Leben davon gekommen. Sie hat vor Gericht recht bekommen, weil man nachweisen konnte, dass der Hersteller bereits kurz nach Einführung des Modells wusste, dass der Tank explodieren kann beim Unfall. Die haben intern wirklich gerechnet...was kommt teurer Rückruf oder Schadenersatz....die hat glaube ich 3 Mrd (auf jeden Fall eine IRRE hohe Summe ) zugesprochen bekommen.  

Geht ja in D nicht...und ist sicher ein anderes Kaliber. Aber ich finde es schon Schade, wenn man immer nur sagt "Einzelfall" in der Hoffnung das der Kunde dann einfach froh ist , wieder auf dem Bike zu sitzen... 

Richtig "getestet " können die RM-Leuz das Slayer mit der Schwinge jedenfalls nicht..außer hin/zurück zur Eisdiele!!


----------



## Phil Claus (6. Juli 2004)

Es scheint mir an der Zeit zu sein, die Vorbereitungen zum Garmisch-Partenkirchen Bikefestival, zu dem Ihr alle recht herzlich eingeladen seid, zu unterbrechen, um ein Statement zu den letzten Postings abzugeben.

@ All
Einige allgemeine Anmerkungen zur Garantie-bzw. Gewährleistungabwicklung.
Prozedere: Die Abwicklung erfolgt ausschliesslich über Euren Rocky Mountain Händler (zuständig für An-und Ausbau, Erstbewertung des Claims, Abwicklung etc...) unter Vorlage des Originalkaufbeleges statt, Euer Fachhändler und Bikeaction bestehen auf diesen Abwicklung. Die vollständigen Unterlagen werden an uns zur Begutachtung weitergeleitet und wir leietn unsere Aussage an unser Werk weiter. Liegt ein Garantie- bzw. Gewährleistungsfall vor, werden die entspechenden Artikel bei Rocky Mountain in Vancouver, BC, Canada geordert, bzw. versandt. Daraus ergibt sich, das Garantierahmen, Schwingen usw. etwas länger dauern können. Bitte vergesst nicht, daß wir ein kleiner Hersteller sind, der Garantierahmen, Streben etc... in dre Regel erst anfertigt, d.h. die Produktion hierfür teilweise unterbrechen muss. Trotzdem versichern uns unsere Händler im Vergleich zu unseren Mitbewerbern eine kompetente, kulante und sehr zügige Bearbeitung Ihrer Anliegen.

@Steppenwolf-RM
Es freut mich, daß Du ein solch gutes Verhältnis zu Frank, Deinem Rocky Mountain Händler hast. Er hat Dich mit Sicherheit damals darauf hingewiesen, daß Dein Vorfall der erste war, von dem wir in Kenntnis gesetzt wurden, und daß Du innerhalb von nur 3 Wochen eine neue Strebe aus Canada geliefert bekamst. Zu Deiner Bemerkung über "Nepper...", so schlecht kann unser Produkt und unser Service wohl doch nicht sein, schliesslich hast Du wieder eines unserer Produkte erworben. 

Bezüglich der Strebe mit dem "fehlerhaften" Loch. Sobald uns die Information vorlag informierten wir sämtliche Rocky Mountain Dealer über den Fakt, daß die Möglichkeit eines Bruchs bei dieser Strebe besteht und instruierten Sie man bitte alle Kunden zu kontaktieren und Sie auf die Möglichkeit eines kostenlosen Austausches der Strebe hinweisen soll. Wir haben die Informationen von Euch nicht, deshalb diese Vorgehensweise. Zukünftig werden diese Informationen jedoch auf unserer Website und im Forum veröffentlicht werden, wie bereits geschehen. Diese Option werden wir in Zukunft zusätzlich zu der Information an unsere Rocky Mountain Dealer in Anspruch nehmen.

@[email protected]
Wenn es sich um Einzelfälle handelt, werden diese auch als solche behandelt. Sobald der Grund für eine Rückrufaktion, oder auch nur der Verdacht eines möglichen Defektes vorliegt, handeln wir entsprechend. Ich möchte Euch nur daran erinnern, daß wir in 2001 sämtliche Händler in Deutschland besuchten um fehlerhafte Streben auf Kulanz umzutauschen.    

Bei allen anderen Optionen wurden alle unsere Händler informiert und um Kontaktaufnahme mit ihren Kunden (siehe oben) gebeten.



Vielen Dank für Eure Informationen und Anregungen, welche wir ernst nehmen und zur Optimierung unseres Services benutzen - thanks.


----------



## tomcon (6. Juli 2004)

Moin Leutz,

also ersteinmal möchte ich mich dafür bedanken, dass RM sich überhaupt zu dem Thema äußert und stellt.
Dennoch würde ich mich freuen, wenn RM (Phil Claus) näher auf die Dinge der Posts eingeht. Ich denke die wenigsten hier haben das Interesse irgend welchen Sch... hier hereinzuschreiben, weil ihnen langweilig ist sondern hier wird eine gewisse Entäuschung geäußert, die offenbar bei den Händlern nicht "abgefedert" wird und sich nun hier Raum sucht.

Für die meisten ist der Kauf eines RM sicher nicht mal so eben nebenbei sondern eine echte Anschaffung für viel Geld. Da bewertet man Probleme sicher anders als jemand, der tagtäglich mit Rädern zu tun hat und für den es eine Ware ist. Für die Biker hier im Forum ist es eben mehr! Es ist ein Traum vom biken.

Wenn es Probleme wie beim Slayer gibt, dann sind diese ärgerlich, wenn auch nicht immer ganz vermeidbar. Ich erwarte nicht, daß alle Eventualitäten bei RM im Vorfeld berücksichtigt werden, aber, daß man die Sorgen der User ernst nimmt. Das ich mich trotzdem für ein RM entschieden habe, hat auch damit zu tun, daß ich hoffe von den Probs verschont zu bleiben. Genau wie jeden Tag im Strassenverkehr (ich habe schon keinen Unfall). 
Wohler wäre mir jedoch, wenn ich das Gefühl haben könnte, man nimmt die Probs ernst und versucht darauf zu reagieren.

Man kann die Dinge nich nur auf die Händler abwälzen. Wie steht RM zu den Schwingenbrüchen und wie kann das überhaupt entstehen? DAS ist hier die Frage und die hätte ich gern beantwortet!

greetz


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Juli 2004)

@Phil
1. Ich bin echt zufrieden mit Rocky.
2. Das mit den Neppern bezog ich nicht auf die Bikes bzw. den Verkauf oder Service sondern auf die Geschichte das ein Mitarbeiter von sich auch dieses Loch gesetzt hat weil er das Teil sonst nicht hätte einspannen können. So ähnlich ging diese Geschichte. Is ja auch wurscht.
3. Ich habe auch lobenswert erwähnt,  dass ich eine Tausch und dann eine Ersatzschwinge bekommen habe.  
4. Meine Schwinge war noch nicht gebrochen, da hatte ich in Eurem Forum schon davon gelesen.
5. Auch richtig, der kostenlose Austausch wurde angeboten. Im ersten Posting meinte ich auch nur man solle dies unbedingt tun.


Normaler Weise beteilige ich mich an solchen Diskussionen ja nicht. Denn da führt eins zum anderen und dann wird es falsch aufgefasst.

Das die Abwicklung über den Händler geht ist ja auch klar. Warum ich bei Euch angerufen habe weis ich gar nicht mehr so genau. Dieser Herr an der Leitung hätte nur sagen müssen " Das tut mir leid das so etwas passiert ist aber wende Dich doch bitte an Deinen Händler" und nicht "Damit haben wir nix zu tun und hier bist Du sowieso völlig falsch, geh zum Händler."
Das war nicht wortwörtlich aber so in dieser Art. 

Ich denke mal Du wirst mir da Recht geben, das ein solcher Umgang mit Kunden nicht gut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil Claus (6. Juli 2004)

@Steppenwolf-RM
Gut, das wir dies klar stellen konnten, und vielen Dank für Deinen Hinweis auf wie Du behandelt worden bist - we are working on it.

@TomCom
Du hast Recht, Dinge geschehen, uns wenn diese geschehen kümmern wir uns um diese, wie bereits bewiesen. Wir wälzen diese nicht auf unseren Händler ab - er ist Euer Ansprechpartner, er kennt euch und nur er weiss, wo die Betroffenen erreichbar sind, und er ist es, der diese Kulanzaktionen - Einbau/Austausch - vornimmt. Wir arbeiten permanent an der Umsetzung Eurer Anregungen und hierfür haben wir dieses Forum eingerichtet. Genau wie Ihr nutzen wir dieses Forum so effezient wie möglich, d.h. sachlich und auf Fakten basierend.


----------



## schnepp (6. Juli 2004)

@Phil



> Einige allgemeine Anmerkungen zur Garantie-bzw. Gewährleistungabwicklung.
> Prozedere: Die Abwicklung erfolgt ausschliesslich über Euren Rocky Mountain Händler unter Vorlage des Originalkaufbeleges statt, Euer Fachhändler und Bikeaction bestehen auf diesen Abwicklung.



Kann ich zu jedem beliebigen RM Händler gehen wenn ich die Originalrechnung habe? (Für den Tausch der Schwinge zb.)
Muss ich Erstbesitzer sein?

Danke


----------



## Catsoft (6. Juli 2004)

schnepp schrieb:
			
		

> @Phil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jeep, du kannst zu jedem gehen, hab ich auch gerade machen müssen, da mein Händler (Pirate->BOC) mittlerweile kein RM-Händler ist. Ich muß in diesem Zusammenhang von Hacht mal für die professionelle Anwicklung loben, ging ohne Zicken.  
Rückrufaktionen bei Bike haben i.d.R. zwei Probleme:
1. der Besitzer ist dem Hersteller (Importeur) nicht bekannt, also kann nur ein allgemeiner Aufruf im Internet oder in Bike-Magazinen erfolgen.
2. Bikefirmen sind meist kleiner als die Autofirmen, da fällt ein Rückruf schon gewaltig ins Gewicht was die Finanzen angeht. Ich kann da schon verstehen, dass dort 2 mal ein Rückruf geprüft wird. Bei den Autos passiert so was heute schon rein prophylaktisch.

(Dies soll keine Entschuldigung sein, sondern ein Erklärungsversuch!)

Auch ich finde die Garantieeinschränkungen bei einem RaceRahmen (Vertex /Element TSC) bei diesen Preisen nicht gerade gelungen. Beim Taiwanbilligrahmen gibts 5 Jahre auch bei Renneinsatz ... Aber der kostet ja auch nur 300,-- euro.

Mir ist allerdings mein 3. (oder 5.) Rad eingegangen. Mein 97´er Vertex Ldt. was 97/98 wirklich geschrubbt wurde ist noch ganz gut in Schuß. Selbst das Element TSC für den Transalp und die Marathons ist vollkommen unbeeindruckt. Das 99´er ThinAir war meine "Technologiestudie" und ist auf Touren am Wochenende oder bei NightRides in Timmendorf  zum Einsatz gekommen, aber das mit der Scheibenbremsaufnahme haben hier ja auch schon andere berichtet. Das 2003´er Vertex hat schon ganz andere Ausfallenden  

Gruß
Robert

P.S.: Auch ich hab mir dieses Jahr gerade (mal wieder) ein Vertex und ein Element 70 geleistet   und bleibe RM weiterhin treu, ich hab zu viele Rotwilds brechen sehen!


----------



## Phil Claus (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo Catsoft,

für die Garantieabwicklung benötigen wir den Originalbeleg inklusive der Rahmengrösse und Rahmennummer. Du solltest Dich zuerst an den Händler wenden, bei dem Du das Bike erworben hast. Von unserer Seite würde es bei einem Garantiefall keinen Unterschied machen, ob Du Erstbesitzer bist oder nicht, d.h. wie liefern die betroffenen Parts frei, aber da Du als Zweitbesitzer keinerlei Gewährleistung mehr für Originalservice hast, musst Du für die bei Deinem Händler entstehenden Kosten für Versand und Arbeitszeit aufkommen.


----------



## tomcon (6. Juli 2004)

@ phil

alles klar, versteh die Zusammenhänge schon. Vieles ist auch sehr subjektiv.

Aber noch mal zur Sache: WORAN LIEGEN DENN NUN DIE SCHWINGENBRÜCHE???


----------



## Phil Claus (6. Juli 2004)

@tomcom
Die Schwingenbrüche bei den Slayer in 2003 basierten auf einer schlechten Verarbeitung, d.h. fehlender Entgratung einer Bohrung, was im Endeffekt bei hoher Belastung zu einem Riss führte. Wohlgemerkt, es war nicht die Bohrung, die diesen Defekt gekostet hat, sondern die versäumte korrekte Bearbeitung bei einem geringen Teil dieser Fertigungsserie.


----------



## tomcon (7. Juli 2004)

Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> @tomcom
> Die Schwingenbrüche bei den Slayer in 2003 basierten auf einer schlechten Verarbeitung, d.h. fehlender Entgratung einer Bohrung, was im Endeffekt bei hoher Belastung zu einem Riss führte. Wohlgemerkt, es war nicht die Bohrung, die diesen Defekt gekostet hat, sondern die versäumte korrekte Bearbeitung bei einem geringen Teil dieser Fertigungsserie.




okay, danke für die INFO.

greetz


----------



## BIATCH! (7. Juli 2004)

Wo wir schon mal beim Thema Hinterbau Slayer sind, welche Scheibenbremsgröße ist denn ab Modell 2003 zugelassen?

Greetz Jano


----------



## BIATCH! (11. Juli 2004)

Weiß keiner ne Antwort?

So schwer ist die Frage doch auch nicht...

Greetz Jano


----------



## Phil Claus (12. Juli 2004)

Hi Jano,

wir haben keine Limitierung bei der Grösse der Scheibenbremse am Hinterbau, wenn es passt ist es von uns aus okay. Die Grösse der vorderen Scheibenbremse wird von den Herstellern der verwendeten Forks bestimmt, nicht von Rocky Mountain.

p.s. Wir haben im Forum auf die mögliche Verzögerung in der Bearbeitung Eurer Fragen und die Alternativkontaktaufnahme hingewiesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIATCH! (12. Juli 2004)

Ja vielen Dank für die Info,

die Frage war auch nicht nur an euch gerichtet,

dachte das weiß vielleicht auch wer anders.

Wollt hier kein Streß machen.

Greetz Jano


----------

